# Weekend Finds



## Skylark (Sep 28, 2015)

My weekend yard sale adventure started out with a nice catch on two local dairy bottles and ended with getting a few nice bottles for a decent price ($37 for everything). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1. Pint and Quart EmbossedPalm Dairy Sudbury, Ontario
2. Dairy Bottle, Cochrane’s Dairy, Russell, Ontario
3. 2 ACL Pepsi bottles
4. Adanac Beverages ACL bottle
5. Northrop & Lyman Eclectric Oil bottle
6. California Fig Syrup bottle
7. Whitehurst Company Forests Juniper Tar Compound bottle Most of these are pretty common, but the price was good so I scooped them up. Afterwards I set about cleaning some ACL bottles I had dug previously. Both the 2-Way and the Pure Spring came out pretty nice, but the Up Town bottle ACL was very worn off when I got it and even more so now. I don't think I will end up keeping it. I will probably go back and do some more Bar Keepers friend on the two good ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also did a nice cleaning on this Bar's Leaks jar that I dug a while ago. It looks great except it is cracked on the back.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2015)

I really like the Adanac Beverages bottle.  Let sit for a month or two the ACL bottles you find digging. Then take a soft-bristle worn-out toothbrush to them gently. Else the ACL will come off almost for sure.


----------

